# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Нужна помощь с пересом данных из 7.7 в 8.2

## Pacific84

Не получается перенести данные из бухгалтерии версии 7.7 в БП 8.2. Перенести пытаюсь с помощью помошника переноса данных в БП 8.2. При чем при одних и тех же действиях при повторной попытке, выдаются разные ошибки.Первый раз была ошибка вызова метода контекста,а второй раз: не удалось произвести подключение к информационной базе. И такая же проблема при переносе из 8.1 на 8.2. Там еще выдается ошибка: "{Обработка.ПереносДанныхИ  ИнформационныхБаз1СБухгал  терии8.Форма.Форма.Форма(981)}  : Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Connect): Произошла исключительная ситуация (V82.COMConnector.1): Несоответствие версии формата файла информационной базы.
Конвертация выполняется в режиме запуска Конфигуратор.

Старая версия формата файла базы данных. Требуется выполнить конвертацию 'C:\Users\Pacific\Documents\1C\Accounting/1Cv8.1CD'".
Пожалуйста, помоги в решении этих проблем!

----------


## AVS300

> Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Connect): Произошла исключительная ситуация (V82.COMConnector.1): Несоответствие версии формата файла информационной базы.


Видимо база в формате 8.1 открывается платформой 8.2.
Переконвертируйте базу 8.1 в 8.2.

----------


## gfulk

Перенос информации из 7.7 в 8.2 - задача нетривиальная. Можно перенести только справочники и остатки на начало 2011 года. Вместо документов за 2011 год переносятся проводки, которые они сформировали. В аналогичной ситуации пришлось писать обработку переноса КАЖДОГО вида документов. 
Если не получается перенос через подключение к рабочей базе - сделайте его через промежуточный файл. Для этого нужно в 8.2 открыть Операции/справочники/Конвертации чего-то там, сохранить на диск правила и обработку, которая все сделает.

Прямая беспроблемная конвертация из 8.1 в 8.2 так же, насколько мне известно, невозможна. Придется действовать описанным выше способом.

----------


## liros

Ну записал файл конвертации на диск. А дальше что? вожусь с переносом уже месяц. Сначала загорелся работать в 8. Да уж потух. Как в анекдоте. У старой еврейки на базаре выскочил из рук свежекупленный петух и она кричит. Огон, Огон. Что значит петух по еврейски. Сбежал, мол помогите.  Народ собрался, да все русские и недоумевают-где огонь, где горит. Она видит, что ее не поймут. И в попыхах переходит на русский- ПОТУХ. Все успокоились. Раз потух вот и отлично. Так я вот вроде ПОТУХ уж.

----------


## gfulk

Открываете его в 7.7, выбираете правила, которые тоже выгрузились, ну и выгружаете. Потом в 8.2 кликаете загрузку данных из 7.7 из внешнего файла

----------

